
Show HN: Unit Circle Visualization in Elm - quickthrower2
https://aesakamar.github.io/unit-circle/
======
whichdan
Neat!

Since the "Star" button isn't clickable, here's a link for anyone else
interested in the source: [https://github.com/aesakamar/unit-
circle/](https://github.com/aesakamar/unit-circle/)

------
prospero-live
Very elegant! I was once a math tutor and this would have come in handy.
Particularly for students who are primarily visual learners to get an
intuitive feel for sec, csc, tan, and cot.

~~~
quickthrower2
I was good at secondary school maths, and got SOHCAHTOA and all that, but this
visualisation would have help me understand it a lot better, and not be so
scared of the other things like COT. I didn't even learn COT at school, but
knew of it's existence through BBC BASIC.

Also I like this visualisation because it shows what we can easily do with SVG
and JS (in this case Elm compiled to JS). It is a lot more powerful than
Flash, but I don't see this kind of thing used much on the web, it would be
good to see more of it, (for good uses of course)

